# Snow pics, post yours



## Mumbles274 (Feb 5, 2012)

as it says really, have wandered out to the garden and taken in the white blanket

post your own pics:: some of mine to kick it off


----------



## Miss Caphat (Feb 5, 2012)

looks pretty magical alright


----------



## Glitter (Feb 5, 2012)




----------



## stowpirate (Feb 5, 2012)




----------



## Mr.Bishie (Feb 5, 2012)

http://www.thedailymash.co.uk/news/...or-mediocre-weather-photography-201202014840/


----------



## Greebo (Feb 5, 2012)

Very quiet near the top of the hill


----------



## craigxcraig (Feb 5, 2012)




----------



## lizzieloo (Feb 5, 2012)

From the proper snowy thread


----------



## Mumbles274 (Feb 5, 2012)

Mr.Bishie said:


> http://www.thedailymash.co.uk/news/...or-mediocre-weather-photography-201202014840/


i like lots


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 5, 2012)

stowpirate said:


>


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 5, 2012)

Last night











and this morning


----------



## craigxcraig (Feb 5, 2012)

Camberwell New Cemetery, 5th Feb 2012.


----------



## Belushi (Feb 5, 2012)

Mine are over on the Brixton thread http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/brixton-snow-2012.288383/page-2


----------



## stowpirate (Feb 5, 2012)




----------



## sim667 (Feb 5, 2012)

26  224 by simbojono, on Flickr




26  223 by simbojono, on Flickr




26  220 by simbojono, on Flickr


----------



## sim667 (Feb 5, 2012)

26  222 by simbojono, on Flickr



26  219 by simbojono, on Flickr


----------



## Dan U (Feb 5, 2012)

priory park Sim?

this is not far from there, River Mole


----------



## sim667 (Feb 5, 2012)

aye it is

got a few hdr's in st johns and earlswood lakes too.

just uploading now

there was a guy there flying a gyrocopter around with a video camera mounted on, i want to see that video


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 5, 2012)




----------



## sim667 (Feb 5, 2012)

Untitled_HDR2 by simbojono, on Flickr




Untitled_HDR7 by simbojono, on Flickr






Untitled_HDR4 by simbojono, on Flickr


----------



## Dan U (Feb 5, 2012)

nice!


----------



## trashpony (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## wayward bob (Feb 6, 2012)

craigxcraig said:


> Camberwell New Cemetery, 5th Feb 2012.
> View attachment 16466
> 
> View attachment 16467
> ...


 
that middle one is awesome


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Feb 6, 2012)

first time sledging.


----------



## craigxcraig (Feb 6, 2012)

wayward bob said:


> that middle one is awesome


 
Cheers wayward bob


----------



## Maggot (Feb 11, 2012)

Two great snowmen:











Note the Jaffa cake eyes.

And one snowman who has seen better days


----------



## dessiato (Feb 11, 2012)

Dan U said:


> priory park Sim?
> 
> this is not far from there, River Mole


I used to live close to the Mole, in Leatherhead/Fetcham. I fell in once, immediately after saying "Don't be silly. I'll not fall in."


----------



## Sweet FA (Feb 13, 2012)

Yay, snow is fun!






Actually, no, snow is shit.


----------



## stowpirate (Feb 19, 2012)




----------

